

MailTabs for OS X Mail app ownership is for sale, 3 hours left. - shpoont
http://www.ebay.com/itm/321045402690?3h

======
aioprisan
so it doesn't work in Lion or Mountain Lion? what would it take to get it
working in those OSs?

------
jasongaya
it's ridiculous

